
Almost a quarter of Android owners are planning to switch to iPhone - commoner
https://bgr.com/2018/10/10/iphone-vs-android-switchers-18-percent-next-device/
======
orangecat
And from the same chart, about a quarter of iPhone owners are planning to
switch to Android.

